# Spain for 6 Months



## timW (Mar 17, 2016)

I plan on moving to Spain for about six months (three months in granada and three months in madrid). I plan on teleworking for the period for my programming/research job in the US. I was told I need a residence visa, but after going through the application process at my local consulate they now say they need a work visa instead. I'm running out of time before my travel dates. They say I need a work permit. How do I get this? How long does it take? Does it change anything if I'm there fewer than 180 days?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Your not a member of the EU, you need a work permit full stop. Another American who posts a lot here will be along I'm sure to tell you what you need to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timW said:


> I plan on moving to Spain for about six months (three months in granada and three months in madrid). I plan on teleworking for the period for my programming/research job in the US. I was told I need a residence visa, but after going through the application process at my local consulate they now say they need a work visa instead. I'm running out of time before my travel dates. They say I need a work permit. How do I get this? How long does it take? Does it change anything if I'm there fewer than 180 days?


:welcome:

It's impossible to say for sure - but the govt. website says that you should hear within a month of application. How to apply is on the link as well. You apply via the Consulate.

Visados de larga duración



> El plazo máximo para resolver los expedientes de solicitud de visado de larga duración es de un mes a partir de la fecha de presentación de la solicitud, salvo en el caso de los visados de residencia no lucrativa, en los que el plazo máximo será de tres meses. En caso de expedición del visado, se deberá recoger personalmente en la Misión Diplomática u Oficina Consular competente en el plazo de un mes desde la notificación de la concesión.


Without a work & residence visa you are only allowed to stay 90 days in every 180 & you aren't allowed to work at all. That applies to the entire Schengen region, not just to Spain.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

timW said:


> I plan on moving to Spain for about six months (three months in granada and three months in madrid). I plan on teleworking for the period for my programming/research job in the US. I was told I need a residence visa, but after going through the application process at my local consulate they now say they need a work visa instead. I'm running out of time before my travel dates. They say I need a work permit. How do I get this? How long does it take? Does it change anything if I'm there fewer than 180 days?


 Tim, Contact the American Embassy in Madrid. They have a person assigned to work with American Citizens.


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

We are planning to move to Spain this summer on a non-lucrative visa. We weren't sure if we would be permitted to work remotely, so asked during the application process for our visa and they said it was allowed. In fact, they wanted letters from our employers stating we would be working remotely during our time there as part of our visa process to guarantee consistent income.

We have not yet had our visas approved but expect to hear back soon. What U.S. consulate did you apply through? It is making me a bit nervous that they changed the rules on you after the application process, since we were definitely under the impression everything would go through without issue. Did they tell you about the need for a work visa when you applied or was it afterwards after waiting to hear back?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kdsb said:


> We are planning to move to Spain this summer on a non-lucrative visa. We weren't sure if we would be permitted to work remotely, so asked during the application process for our visa and they said it was allowed. In fact, they wanted letters from our employers stating we would be working remotely during our time there as part of our visa process to guarantee consistent income.
> 
> We have not yet had our visas approved but expect to hear back soon. What U.S. consulate did you apply through? It is making me a bit nervous that they changed the rules on you after the application process, since we were definitely under the impression everything would go through without issue. Did they tell you about the need for a work visa when you applied or was it afterwards after waiting to hear back?


I know a family living here from the USA. They are here on a non-lucrative visa. The father works remotely & like you they had letters from his USA based employer.

I have to admit that i was surprised when they told me, because in the past those applying for that visa weren't permitted to work at all. 

It seems that perhaps that has changed. 

He does have to declare his income here for tax purposes.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

I was told by the consulate in Houston that I would not be able to work in Spain at all with a non-lucrative visa. I had to apply for a work visa instead, but it is my understanding that to qualify for a work visa, I need a contract from a Spanish employer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lorort said:


> I was told by the consulate in Houston that I would not be able to work in Spain at all with a non-lucrative visa. I had to apply for a work visa instead, but it is my understanding that to qualify for a work visa, I need a contract from a Spanish employer.


Yes - this is what I have always understood too. Non-lucrative means no work at all.

However, as I say, I know a family in my town who have said visa & had to provide information regarding income from the remote work with a USA based company.


It seems that there is a visa for 'self-employed', but I suspect that there could be a high financial requirement 



> ​Los ciudadanos extranjeros que tengan la intención de realizar en España cualquier actividad lucrativa, laboral o profesional, deberán reunir los siguientes requisitos:
> 
> *- Ser mayor de dieciséis años, salvo que la actividad laboral se realice por cuenta propia, en cuyo caso, se exige ser mayor de dieciocho años*
> - Obtención de la correspondiente autorización previa para residir y trabajar en España. Dicha autorización deberá ser solicitada por el empleador que ofrezca el contrato de trabajo.
> - Obtención de visado una vez haya sido emitida la autorización de residencia y trabajo



Trabajar en España


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I know a family living here from the USA. They are here on a non-lucrative visa. The father works remotely & like you they had letters from his USA based employer.
> 
> I have to admit that i was surprised when they told me, because in the past those applying for that visa weren't permitted to work at all.
> 
> ...


If that family has a blog, it may have been one I read when figuring out if we could work remotely. I've heard several stories of people doing this successfully (with permission) and this is the first time I've heard of someone having trouble. Our consulate says it was fine but I will have to wait and see if our visas go through without issue. They actually gave the impression they would rather have us working remotely than just living off savings (even though we demonstrated enough savings to meet the requirements).

From what I read about taxes that isn't necessary unless you are in Spain more than 183 days in a calendar year, and since we are arriving mid-July and leaving prior to the following summer, I don't think we'll have an issue with that, but I will check into it.


----------

